# Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben



## pj6000 (8. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich am Wochenende nach FL fahre und dies mit einem Angel(kurz)trip verbinden möchte, wollte ich gern wissen, ob in der Förde Hering oder Mefos schon zu fangen sind.
Wäre dankbar über kurze Infos oder sogar geignete Stellen.

Am besten mit GPS-Daten. (Scherz)

Bevorzugte Methode wäre dann von Land aus auf Mefo und eventuell im Fl -Hafen auf Hering.

Vielen Dank,
Christian


----------



## aloa (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

Hey Christian 
Also Heringe werden schon gefangen.
Meerforellen vom Land aus ohne Wathose wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist ein bißchen schwierig.Da kenn ich nur eine stelle und zwar in Solitüde aber nicht vom Steg aus sondern wenn du ganz nach links gehst kommt da eine Steinlandzunge da mußt du hin.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bißchen weiterhelfen.
Schöne Grüße und Petri Heil|wavey:


----------



## Sachsenangler (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

war zu Ostern in Flensburg und noch keine Aussicht auf Hering,bin mit meinen Wohnmobil 20km weiter gefahren nach Dänemark,in eine Forellenpuff,war ein Topgewässer,habe 16 Forellen gezogen auf Made.Eine Angelstunde kostet 2 Euro für eine Angel,den Fisch kannst du so mitnehmen.Im Monat Mai,hat sich dort die Zeitschrift Rute&Rolle für 4 Tage angemeldet, wird sagenhaft.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

Hering wird schon gut 3 wochen in Flensburg gefangen!!!
Mefos laufen auch im Bereich der Förde!

Petri Heil aus Flensburg ;-)


----------



## gallus (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

mefos kann man auch von so ziemlich jeder
seebrücke angeln.
allerdings ist es nicht so schön wie an einem 
einsamen strand auf nem flachen riff
zu stehen..


----------



## pj6000 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

hi

@ aloa: wat wärn wa ohne wathose, natürlich mit wathose, habs nicht erwähnt aber gehört die nicht zu standardausrüstung zum mefofischen von "land" aus.

naja dann hab ich ja noch gute chancen, falls sich dass wetter noch ein wenig hält.

vielen dank für die tips 
mfg 
Christian

p.s. vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere lust, sich an meinem trip zu beteiligen.


----------



## seatrout61 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

Heringe und Mefos sind in der Förde.
Aktuelle Vorhersage fürs WE ist Ostwind angesagt,
Würde dann mal in Meierwik / Quellental auf Mefo 
und im FL-Hafen auf Heringe versuchen.
Vielleicht hast du Glück und der Wind dreht noch.

Bei Wassersleben bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es
schon außerhalb des ganzjährigen Schongebiet der 
Krusau (600m) liegt. Vielleicht kann ein Flensburger
was dazu schreiben.


----------



## aloa (10. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

Also hast doch ne Hose wa #6
In Wassersleben musst du mindestens 200m von links weg stehen da ist ganz jähriges schongebiet so war es zumidest noch letztes Jahr ich hoffe das ist auch so geblieben nicht das ich dir irgendein müll erzähl ansonsten steht da auch ein Schild musst mal lesen dann bist du auf der Sicheren seite, ansonsten kannst du es da unten ja mal probieren da stehen auch öfter mal welche hab letztens erst ein stehen sehen.

Gruß aloa


----------



## mowerpac (10. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

[/QUOTE]
@ aloa: wat wärn wa ohne wathose, natürlich mit wathose, habs nicht erwähnt aber gehört die nicht zu standardausrüstung zum mefofischen von "land" aus.

naja dann hab ich ja noch gute chancen, falls sich dass wetter noch ein wenig hält.
[/QUOTE]

Moin, 

Will ja nicht entmutigen aber die Biester sind wirklich rar. Bei einem Wochenendtrip eine zu fangen wäre grosses Glück, habe schon so manchen Urlauber getroffen der nach einer Woche noch mit leeren Hände dastand.
Trotzdem die Strände sind wunderschön und wem das reicht möchte ich Bockholmwik und Langballigau (Richtung Innenförde) empfehlen, sind ca. 20-30 Km von Wassersleben.
Ansonsten kann man immer viel Spass bei den Hafenphilosophen haben, die ersten Heringe habe ich schon vor 4 Wochen gefangen.

MfG
Mowerpac


----------



## HAL9000 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Flensburger Förde - Wassersleben*

Hallo,
es sind 600m von der Krusau d.h. ab der Steinmole vor dem Hotel nach links darfste fischen.Sehe immer wieder Leute die direkt am Strand im Wasser stehen,das ist aber Schongebiet.


----------

